# Stocking ideas for a 20L or 29 Newbie Set-up



## Antagany (Jun 11, 2011)

In a couple of months, I am pretty sure I will have the space to make myself a nice nano tank. It will be my first venture into salt water, so keep that in mind. I will likely eventually go into a reef set-up, but not at first for obvious reasons :-D. The tank is going to be either a 20 long or a 29 gallon aquarium (if I can find a good deal on a 29 I'll do that). I know these aren't the biggest in the world, but I don't think I can honestly go bigger. It's expensive and I'll be in an apartment. 

I'm looking to have around 40 pounds of LR (yaaay Liveaquaria.com), perhaps less in the 20. As for lighting I'm looking at a 2-bulb t5 high-output, even though for now I'll be doing FOWLR for now, and reef things later. I plan on using either a CPR Bak-Pak 2 or Aqua-C Remora skimmer and 2 appropriately sized powerheads (I can't find much about how many powerheads are sufficient/needed so input on this is appreciated). 

I know a little bit about stocking fish (I've been researching the setting-up bit mostly), but not much about what would be appropriate for what I want to do. I like clowns (who doesn't) and I was thinking maybe:

* 2 False Percula or 
*2 True Percula Clowns

and perhaps a Yellow Watchman Goby/ Pistol shrimp duo?

Along with the CUC naturally. But beyond this I have no clue really, nor am I set on clowns. I don't even know if those would work together. I can handle semi-picky eaters, because I currently have 2 Dwarf Puffers and they can be obnoxious to feed sometimes. Since I am a newbie I don't want anything that is too delicate though or too heavily stocked of a tank. I also do not plan on upgrading to anything bigger in the future until I have much more room and money, so keep that in mind too. 

As for eventual planned corals and things, I was thinking a couple anemones because I like them, even though the clowns don't *need* them per say. I also really like pulsing xenia. I know even with t5 high outputs I can't grow thaaat much, and even if I can I want to stick to the more simple corals to start with. I wouldn't be getting this right in the beginning, but some input about these too would be nice.


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

Antagany said:


> In a couple of months, I am pretty sure I will have the space to make myself a nice nano tank. It will be my first venture into salt water, so keep that in mind. I will likely eventually go into a reef set-up, but not at first for obvious reasons :-D. The tank is going to be either a 20 long or a 29 gallon aquarium (if I can find a good deal on a 29 I'll do that). I know these aren't the biggest in the world, but I don't think I can honestly go bigger. It's expensive and I'll be in an apartment.
> 
> I'm looking to have around 40 pounds of LR (yaaay Liveaquaria.com), perhaps less in the 20. As for lighting I'm looking at a 2-bulb t5 high-output, even though for now I'll be doing FOWLR for now, and reef things later. I plan on using either a CPR Bak-Pak 2 or Aqua-C Remora skimmer and 2 appropriately sized powerheads (I can't find much about how many powerheads are sufficient/needed so input on this is appreciated).
> 
> ...


I would go with the 20L because its dimensions for a reef are much more flattering and it will keep you from building a wall with your rocks. Even in a 29 gal 40 lbs of LR is WAY too much. In the 20 L I would suggest 15 lbs or less. You dont need a pound per gallon or more of rock for your tank. Also with the lighter amount of rock you get a more open reef feel. Also its a complete waste of money to buy apparently "live" rock online and have half of the stuff dead when it gets to you. I would suggest going to bulkreefsupply.com and looking at their eco saver dry rock. With the dry rock you are sparing the environment and saving money and getting really nice rock and there are no possible pests in it like with "live" rock from liveaquaria. With the dry rock you choose exactly what you want to go in the tank. All it takes to turn the dry rock into live rock in your tank is buying a little rock from the LFS and it will seed all of your dry rock. If you dont have a reef store in town then I would suggest getting online on craigslist or find a local forum and get a little rock from a fellow reefer/fowlr guy. 

For a sand bed you should do a grape nut sized crushed aragonite and have it no deeper than 1/2 inch. With the shallow sand bed you prevent it from become anaerobic like in a deep sand bed. Check out ipsfdotcom on youtube. even with the shallow sand bed there is plenty of room for organisms to grow. 

On a 20 gallon tank a protein skimmer in my opinion is unnecessary. Especially with a low bio load with two fish and a third maybe that hardly counts. All you need to do to maintain reef quality water is a 4 gallon weekly water change. I kept a 29 gal reef for a while with 5 fish and sps and no protein skimmer and the sps thrived and grew just fine. It can be done. I like to keep it simple. Imo all you need as far as filtration is a HOB powerfilter with a bag of carbon in it. When you do your water change taake the filter off and rinse out all of the detritus in there. You could even have a pad in there along with the bag of carbon to catch even more detritus. Don't worry all the biological filtration will happen inside the tank where it belongs. 

for lights check out aquatraders.com They have a 150 watt metal halide light with two actinic T5s for $99 free shipping. Although it may seem like a lot for a light it is a huge deal. as far as the light portion of growing coral when you get there you will be able to grow whatever. 

IMO all the hype you hear about reefs being so much harder than freshwater is total bull. if you keep up on water changes and topping off with fresh RO/DI water you will be fine. It is slightly more maintenance but barely 10% more. especially if you keep is simple. Then its really easy. 
PM me if you have any questions. and remember there is no such thing as a stupid question 

oo sorry iforgot about flow. Maybe a k nano if you have the money or a maxijet 400. With the filter on full blast. especially if you get on for like a 30 gallon tank or even bigger and the 400 you will be fine on flow.


----------

